# Wheels black or keep the same?



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right section or not but anywayz- This car was bought new only few months ago but recently been considering having the wheels done a gloss black. Any thoughts or could anyone perhaps photoshop black wheels on to it to see what it would actually look like? Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

They look spot on like they are


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

PhilDc2 said:


> They look spot on like they are


I agree.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Keep them:thumb:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

have to agree. fed up seeing white cars with black wheels now


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd just get tinted windows. Wheels are nice as they are


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Iv never understood the black wheel thing. 
I think all wheels look better silver


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Staying as they are then. Just an idea I got into my head. Windows are being tinted soon with wind deflectors too.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Black for me. I think they'll look the nuts mate.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

leave them as they are


----------



## G Mart (Sep 2, 2012)

maybe i can help you a litle bit with this










i kind of like it, but the original color is awesome too. hope i could help you in your decision


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Mate black on white has been done to death....

I've got a white Evo and thought about black wheels over the original white wheels and after seeing many pics of black on white and white on white. White wheels come out on top. I know yours are silver but there a light colour to go with the white paint of the car.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I find black takes a lot of the detail out of some alloys they look spot on as they are


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Keep as is. If they were to be black, I only think they would stand out of the were like 5 or 6 spoke/arm style alloys to carry it off.

The alloys that you have look too busy to see any real definition if they were to be black.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Quick one for you


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Black wheels just look like they're covered in brake dust to me 

Might just be me though.

Leave them alone mate


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

OR you could get Black Wheels and change the car


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Have to agree now, seeing them photshopped black doesnt look like much. Thanks for everyones opinion, in particular to G Mart and ID Doug for taking the time to edit for me. cheers guys


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

and don't get bin bag windows either. It's a Focus not a limo. 

Or do you have something to hide?


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> I'd just get tinted windows. Wheels are nice as they are


+1:thumb:


----------



## w3dal (Aug 6, 2008)

if thats was mine i would have the wheels done gloss black and the rear windows tinted.

cant beat the white on black combo


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

It adds at least 10hp

but personally I'd keep them the same or white on white


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> Iv never understood the black wheel thing.
> I think all wheels look better silver


This.

Personally, I can't stand black wheels. They make the car look dirty and they have little definition. From a distance, it looks a bit like the car is running around on steel wheels with no wheel trims.


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

Black wheels make them look small as well


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I never got the whole black wheels thing either, clean silver wheels look perfect.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

JA0395 said:


> I agree.


I agree too:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Suits it fine they way they are,I dont like back wheels at all.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My wheels look better on my car in black , it gives a good contrast against certain colours
I think those wheels will lose their definition though as they are a nice busy pattern 
Anthracite would look good 

Cars ace btw my father in law just got one in black


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I like them as they are too Mark!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitely not black, bronze or gunmetal for me.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

There are loads of other colours out there too. I think contrasting dark colours look ace on white cars personally so if gloss back is a bit samey then maybe go for something 1off? My company car is white with silver and don't think it works too well. But taste is mighty subjective I suppose. .....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd leave it as is


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

My car is White Pearl and I decided to do my wheels (18", originally silver and diamond cut) black when I refurbished them last month.
TBH, it looked like I was running around with 4 SpaceSaver wheels on the car 

Within a week I refinished them in Power Silver to give a Shadow Chrome affect instead and looks so much better 

Personally I am a big fan of the Anthracite/Metallic Grey finish, as it makes the wheels a little different from the vast majority and is not as stark as black, but as has been said, lots of colours out there and if you go to any decent wheel refurbisher/refinisher, they will be able to paint them in literally any colour you want (if a customer gives us a paint code, we mix that formula and spray the wheels in that colour just like we would do the bodywork  )

The OH also has a white car and is adament she is going to do her wheels black (they need a refurb anyway), but as she has black racing stripes on the top and black side protectors, it may well suit hers a lot better


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

id_doug said:


> Quick one for you


Now THAT looks sweet 

One thing I have noticed about the Ford Wheel Silver is that it is a really flakey silver and silvers used by Audi and Mercedes are a lot finer and when a ford silver is refinished a Merc Silver, they look very different, even though they are both 'silver'.
(just an option to consider if the wheels need some TLC anyway?)


----------

